# AZOO CO2 regulator is another good choice



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Recently, I bought an Azoo CO2 regulator. If you're looking for another option, rather than opting for the JBJ and Milwaukee instruments (I have one of each), then you might consider the Azoo model.

The Azoo model is made in Taiwan by Taikong Corp. www.azoo.com.tw

The materials and construction quality is good, of an equal standing with Milwaukee and JBJ. It is a simple, well-designed instrument.

The Azoo model fits my needs well because it does not come with a bubble counter.

The cabinet on which that particlular aquarium rests, the tank the Azoo regulator services, is low, beside the dining room table, so that we can see the aquarium morning, noon and night when we sit down to eat. The dining room, next to the kitchen, is often the most used room of a dwelling and it is nice to have an aquarium in the place one spends most time.

Most 'regulator-bubble counter-needle valve' combinations have the bubble counter chamber above the regulator, which adds about 10cm to the overall height of CO2 cylinder and regulator. In this case, the extra height would not fit into the cabinet without alterations being made either to the woodwork or to how the regulator fits - perhaps by adding a 'remote CO2 hose' from cylinder to regulator, available from on-line shops. Anyway, the Azoo solves that problem by omitting the bubble counter. I run CO2 into an Eheim cannister and can see and time the bubbles in the filter hose. The bubble counter is not a lot of use to me.

The Azoo regulator comes with a 'blow-off valve,' a fine needle valve (more sensitive than the Milwaukee and does not wander), a solenoid valve, and dual guages. Here are a couple of photos of it in action.




























Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Who carries the Azoo regulator?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think both Doctors Foster and Smith and Pet Solutions carry them.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

aquatic ecosystems has them, probably cheaper too. They are the american importer of Azoo products.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok thanks, I'll take a peek


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> aquatic ecosystems has them, probably cheaper too. They are the american importer of Azoo products.


The price is great there - but they have had them "on order" for the last several months. Their web site will take the order and send an email confirmation, but it is not in stock. Call first to check. They do not charge the c/c until shipping.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It's amazing that they are $30 more without the solenoid! I wish it was the other way around as I run it 24/7 - and I'd prefer one less thing to use electricity. I bought a nice AquaMedic one that works great, but the one I bought used on my 55 gallon has a leak and it annoys me so that's the one I'm thinking of replacing. I havent' been able to find the leak. 

Does the Azoo use the plastic washers that need to be replaced every time?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Does the Azoo use the plastic washers that need to be replaced every time?


The washer should be replaced at every tank change. Most CO2 vendors give you a new washer when you refill. The one I use attaches a washer to every bottle with a rubber band.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The aquamedic doesn't have those washers, but a o-ring instead. 

My Co2 refiller person is semi-retired, 70 years old, and has his own fire extinguisher/co2 business from his home, and he doesn't charge me -- but he talks me to death -- so I'd rather pay. I really don't care to ask him for any washers! I'll just buy them online! (he's a nice guy, but I'm usually in a hurry).


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Here in NYC CO2 fillers grunt rather than chat. Perhaps I am doing them a disservice  The Azoo has two white nylon washers - at least they seem to be nylon. Since they are cheap, replacement seems to be easy. Get some in stock.

Yes, the pricing at Aquatic Ecosystems is a bit odd. Maybe when they eventually (this has been months) receive a shipment the price will increase. I hope not.

The solenoid on the Azoo has a manual on/off switch too. I forgot to mention this earlier. But I have not experimented with it. The instructions that came with the Azoo were pretty limited, by the way.

All you really need is a good quality wrench (spanner in English English) , CO2 line (not included), and check valve if you so desire.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Does the on/off switch turn the solenoid off, or the Co2 off? Can it work without being plugged in? My electric bill is ridiculous as I live in a mobile home AND use a electric cooperative. I used to think they were cheaper, d'uh. My friend used 1251 KWH of energy the other month, and I used 827 KWH. Guess whose bill was higher? Yes, MINE. Anything that can go without energy I would prefer....


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I'll check at lunchtime today and update. I did notice our electricity bill is ever increasing, partly due to the price per therm rate which increased significantly (like gas and oil) since last year and partly due to aquatic activities....

Just imagine how much it costs to keep Mr Amano's 'house aquarium' running! (18 MH lights plus 4 flourescents, under tank cable heating, associated very large filter and pumps...)

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok, thanks for your help  I can't even begin to imagine how much Mr. Amano's electric bill is; but then again, I think sometimes I have 'sucker' on my forehead. When folks see me coming, they up the prices  
Perhaps he has the better rate 


I know it sounds ugly, because the C02 filler guy is a very very nice guy (and I hope he never gets a chance to read this), but....hearing extensively about one's shoulder surgery, even being shown the scars, as well as many other subjects, sometimes a 'grunt' is actually much more welcome!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Azoo is the company that started it all with the biogenic glowing fish  looks like a sturdy reactor though.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I use an azoo system. So far, it has worked perfectly for me. The out pressure is very steady. My only complaint would be the needle valve; it's so sensitive I almost want to attach a 3 foot long lever to the thing. Adjustment between 1bpM and free flowing is about 1/4 of a turn.


----------

